# No Reports?



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

The water temp. is right, the wind is right I can't believe we are not seeing some good reports on fish biting.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Been hearing that the whiting are starting. I'll be down the 9th, will post reports as usual.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I went down to Garden City Pier after work to see what was going on. There were a few people out and they were getting some whiting. Not a lot now, but still there were a few. I got there at about 5 and I was talking to a guy who said he got there at 3. He had 6 average sized whiting in his bucket. They are biting, but not slamming em. I ll be out there on Saturday.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I fished yesterday afternoon for a couple hours and this morning for 3 hours. The beach has plenty of fleas, they were mostly big suckers almost all bearing eggs. I caught whiting each day 1 yesterday and 2 this morning and nothing else but one seagull that came by as I cast yesterday late. Lots of bait in the water, I suspect glass minnows. Water was perfect yesterday but stained on high water this morning.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*water temps @ Apache*

Could not believe this, the fish SHOULD be HERE!!!!
Water surface70.45deg. , bottom 66.10 deg. Wind 8 mph SW. Will not be down for a week until the 21st April. BUT, if these temps keep up looks like some short trips are in order!


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Now that same guy I was talking to said that he cleaned up at about 5:30 last night when the tide came in. Those whitings usually pick up when the tide comes it. Im gonna give it a try here, and see what happens.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reports. I'm comming down tomorrow afternoon. Will be surf fishing at GC or Surfside. I hope the wind change will not hurt too bad. I'll post a report when I get back.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

80% chance of rain. Maybe next week.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well I let the weather man screwed me again. Talked to some people last night that just came in from OD, said the weather was great.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, I used to let the weatherman dictate when I went to the coast for a "LITTLE" R & R, by wetting a hook. I just started carrying rain gear. If I CAN get loose, and the lightning is not going on, FISH ON!!!! I have driven down, Flood the car out between Walmart and Apache, Fished after the storms past (GOOD Breakfast on the pier while waiting) and caught a BUNCH that day.
GOOD LUCK next time.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

aardvark I know what you're talking about I fished the GC surf for four hrs last yr in the pouring rain and didn't get a bite. What's so bad is it was raining when I got out of the truck then walked 1/2 a mile. Rain is no problem I got a rain suit. Problem is wife don't fish. lol


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Fishing in the rain......*

My wife LOVES to fish. Rain starts she pretty much leaves me with the cart; if I decide to stay andthe fish are not biting. If they are biting good she will tough it out with a rain suit of course. YEP, Know what ya mean. Good luck when you make it down, leave a few for the rest!


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been fishing my best spot on Folly Beach since the beginning of the year. Frozen shrimp, mud minnows, and even chinaback fiddlers with no luck. Since I am an addict I will keep trying. My favorite bait is live finger mullet but they have not shown up in my creek yet. When I do start catching redfish,flounder,trout or even a shark I will let ya'll know...


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

I heard a good number of keeper spanish macks were jigged up at garden city today. If theyre here the pomps have gotta be. Ill be down tomorrow. Im so excited!! I got my reels spooled and oiled! Im ready to go!!


----------

